# new enclosure 101



## massaman (Jun 1, 2009)

well i changed enclosures from that 32 oz cup to this container

http://img41.imageshack.us/my.php?image=containero.jpg

its one of those 4-way locking containers but I put a hole in the middle of the lid for ventilation also glued the wood the ooths were attached to to the bottom of the lid as always have them facing downwards with the zipper part. Only thing i will be doing different is not spraying the ooths directly and will only be spraying the 4 sides and the paper towel so (i am holding my breath) does this look like a good enclosure this time?I am not the sharpest knife in the drawer but I am trying to get the ooth enclosures as close to being acceptable as i can.I am to going make sure when i get my 5 gallon tank i can see if there is any lids sold too that could fit the tank as i am not good with power tools and tend to not even try to use them!Not trying to make enemies here just making sure i get this done with little margin of error as possible i do t end to make alot of mistakes but i try to fix the problems as best as i can and i am only human!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 1, 2009)

It looks fine, massaman. Do you have mesh or something over the hole that you drilled?


----------



## Rick (Jun 1, 2009)

It looks kinda small to me. When misting all you need to do is remoisten the substrate (towel). You don't really need to spray the sides too.


----------



## massaman (Jun 1, 2009)

i can plug the hole with some foam or some other material not a problem!


----------



## massaman (Jun 1, 2009)

well i managed to get my 3 gallon tank and got it set up rather nicely and had no problems with it and heres how it looks!

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ka...ewContainer.jpg

added the artificial cave in it for a little effect!


----------

